# Fog Falls - Newfoundland



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 22, 2013)

Magical!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2013)

Most interesting for sure. .. a little spooky too.   Bet it's pretty up there, especially in the summer.


----------

